# Paintings of Jellybean



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

A while ago I did a couple of paintings of Teencie's Jellybean to use for auctions to benefit hedgies. In the past couple weeks, both paintings have sold. Grumpy Jellybean was sold to benefit the Hedgehog Welfare Society. Happy Jellybean was sent all the way to the UK and proceeds were split between the Exotic Rescue & Wild Hedgehogs Rescue.

So I just wanted to share the pictures & thank Teencie for allowing me to use Jellybean.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome as ever!  I still can't come up with anything for you to paint for the HWS auction I won.  So far all I got is some pics of all the watermelons we grew! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Awesome as ever!  I still can't come up with anything for you to paint for the HWS auction I won.  So far all I got is some pics of all the watermelons we grew! :lol:


 :lol: I've never painted a watermelon! :lol: I'm sure after you're done eating 100 watermelons, you will not want to look at another one again...until next year. :lol:

I'm ready whenever you are!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you ever painted a rat? A very good friend of mines daughter had hers die a short while ago.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Have you ever painted a rat? A very good friend of mines daughter had hers die a short while ago.


I'm sorry.  
No, I've never painted a rat. But, as you know, I've never painted anything until the first time.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww! Jellybean! So cute  I love your painting style, PJ


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i just want to thank you again for sending the jellybean painting over there were lots of admirers at the show


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Adorable!  I still need to get mine into you *sigh* I will get to it asap!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As always, another wonderful painting.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Anytime Pammie! It was my pleasure! Only wish I could see/hold one of those wild hedgies sometime in the future.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So adorable :]


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Those paintings are fantastic!
I paint myself, so they are a wonderful inspiration!
You did a wonderful job on them.

What kind of paint was it, I wonder?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks SonicGems! I use oil. Would love to see your work sometime!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

PJM said:


> Thanks SonicGems! I use oil. Would love to see your work sometime!


Wow, a lot of credit to you!
Oil can be hard to work with!
I use acrylic and water color.


If I end up making anything hedgehog related, I'll be sure to post a picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! I'm scared of you! Watercolor is too hard. You can't make mistakes! And Acrylic dries too fast for a slow-poke like me. :lol: With oils, I can make lots & lots & lots of mistakes & just keep painting until I like it. 

Edited to add: Thank you Shetland!! :lol:


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

PJM said:


> Wow! I'm scared of you! Watercolor is too hard. You can't make mistakes! And Acrylic dries too fast for a slow-poke like me. :lol: With oils, I can make lots & lots & lots of mistakes & just keep painting until I like it.


Indeed, water color is very unforgiving with mistakes.
I'm super perfectionist about my art work, so I always end up taking my time to ensure there are (little to) no mistakes.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Not me! :lol: I just dive in head first without a clue & try & figure it out as I go. Which is really odd for me, because I usually research & study & learn & think & do more research. But when it comes to actually DOING someting, like painting, sewing, cooking-I'd just much rather be doing it than learning about it. Gets me into lots of trouble. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wondering if you would do a painting is requested and how much it would cost. I love your pantings of hedgies and I think I might want one in the future!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Just wondering if you would do a painting is requested and how much it would cost. I love your pantings of hedgies and I think I might want one in the future!


I had this same exact question today! I found the answer by clicking the link to PJsPaintings in PJM's signature and clicking the tab that said something along the lines of 'sizes & rates'

I really want a painting of Carlos  I have been splurging a lot this month, so I'll have to wait until I earn some more money.. But the paintings are precious and it will be worth every penny when I do get to request one!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!  The 8x10 are by far the most popular size.
If you go to the link under my signature, you can even see the original pictures I used, as well as a bit of info on each of the hedgies. Sizes & rates. And some of my favorite pictures of Cholla, Zoey & Pepper!
You can always pm me here too.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great! Thanks! I asked my fiance if we can purchase one and he agreed!! Yay! But it will have to be when we have some money to spare. And I have to capture the perfect photo!  
Great website by the way, PJ!


----------

